# My railfanning videos.



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

In an effort to keep them all in one thread and save space here, I will start posting all them on this one thread.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Mods, not sure how this got posted twice, please feel free to delete this one.


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

No video for me. ?????


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Yea. I cant seem to get the youtube link to the video to post in the message and be view-able. See the other post with just the link. I have requested a mod delete this thread. 

Go to this link: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=23707


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

I was running to the west-side of Charlotte one afternoon and took my camera with me, glad I did!!! Caught Q195 pulling out. CSX 5336 (ES44DC) & CSX 5477 (ES40DC) tugging this long intermodal train. Please click the "LIKE" button when done watching!!! RATE COMMENT SHARE!!!!

http://youtu.be/1-rcvbq28SQ


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

http://youtu.be/ahmyxwiRIuI


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Part 1 of a 14 video series that Diesel and I shared one Saturday! Hope you like. Please click the "LIKE" Button when done watching. By doing so, you push my videos high in the results when people search. Thank you for watching  RATE COMMENT SHARE!!!

http://youtu.be/H3S5CCrzDIM


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

When your on you tube looking at your video, go up to the address bar and just copy everything after the = sign.

In the address bar you will see this, (I took out part of the beginning so it wouldn't link it to you tube. I took out the ht) you will see,
tps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3S5CCrzDIM&feature=youtu.be

Now when your there just copy what I made in the red, all just after the = sign.
Then come back to your post and click the you tube icon in the posting box.
You will then see something like this,
(YT)(YT)

Now take what you copied after the = sign and paste it in the middle of that.
Your video will be shown in the thread, instead of a link. 
Like you see above.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

WooHOO! I tried it and it worked!!

I've never been able to figure that out :dunno:

Thanks Ed!! :smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Fasha and Ed

Maybe I need to change a setting on my
Windows 7 computer but when
I view a Youtube video by clicking on a link I can then click
on FULL SCREEN and see it that way.

But when I click on the 'run' arrow on the the above post
the video runs but the FULL SCREEN option is inoperative. This is true
on all Youtube videos so posted here on the Forum.

Maybe you could post both the link and the small
video with the 'run' arrow and we can choose which
we want to use.

Don


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Don, I click on the video, the click on the word "Youtube" in the lower right hand corner, that takes me away from this site and to a Youtube page. At that point I click on the box to the right and go full screen. I hope this helps.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow. I've seen that Youtub logo hundreds of times
and didn't know it had a function. That does it.

Thanks Fasha. I always enjoy your videos.

Don


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

When you upload videos to YouTube, you can select Private, Unlisted or Public. The unlisted choice is how you can restrict who can see your videos. You have to email someone the link to see it. Private is just that. You need the password for your YouTube account to see it. Public is just what you are posting. Anybody can see it through your provided links as well as searches on YouTube.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words Don


----------

